# 4 HP Briggs and Stratton with no spark?? Why?



## twoshoes (Jul 23, 2006)

I have a pressure washer with a 4 horse Briggs and last night I had it running last night and was having trouble with the garden hose leaking underneath where the water pump is mounted so I shut it off and tipped it up to work on it and it wouldn't start after that. I let it set overnight thinking it was just flooded. It wouldn't start again today so I pulled the plug and their is no spark. So I tried a new plug and no go. I took the shroud and cover off the engine clear down to the flywheel and everything was clean, no oil or gas or anything had leaked onto the magneto or flywheel. So I thought the magneto had gone bad. I have a 4 HP lawn mower so I tested the magneto and plug on it first and it had great spark. I took that magneto and plug and put on the pressure washer and still no spark. I cleaned and sanded the flywheel good after that too and still no spark. This washer is just slightly over a year old and has been used little. What else could be wrong that would stop it from sparking??

I cannot find a specific model number for the engine. The model number for the pressure washer is 020239 and it is a Speed Clean. I think speed queen is made by Briggs and Stratton so that is probably why there is no model number for just the engine. I did check the oil level even tho my machine does not have low oil shutdown. I have included a link for the pressure washer below.







http://shop.briggsandstratton.com/B...oductID=C98251F9-9416-4B1A-91F1-792B77CDBCFD#


----------



## sluggermike (Apr 19, 2007)

It maybe that the spark plug is being grounded out by the engine's stop switch which would explain why you are not getting any spark. If that is ok, I would also check the spark plug wire for breaks.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

A bad coil happens rarely, a loose connection, or a ground as slugermike said. Remember to have the spark plug close to a metal object when checking for spark or no spark will come out, (and when doing that be sure the spark plug hole is covered or it might ignite)


----------



## twoshoes (Jul 23, 2006)

The kill wire goes to the throttle linkage. I tried unplugging the kill wire from the bottom of coil and wrapped the plug on both ends with tape and still no spark. Should I pull the flywheel and see what it looks like under it??


----------



## twoshoes (Jul 23, 2006)

It was the kill switch, I got it fixed, thanks.


----------

